# Marshall MS-2 Amp



## zks (Jun 9, 2010)

alguien armo este amplificador.. bueno yo hoy lo hise y tengo un problema a alto volumen y bajo volumen hay mucho ruido e interferencia .. pero a mitad de volumen suena bien. lo unico que no puse en el circuito es el condensador de 82n.. que va desde la pata 6 del integrado a tierra.. ahora no lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de 9 volt .. sino que con eliminador de pila ... bueno si alguien lo armo y no tubo problemas me gustaria que me ayudaran..


----------



## Electronec (Jun 9, 2010)

Saludos zks.

Yo no lo arme pero podrias poner el C de 82n y probar a ver si se te quita las interf....
Ese condensador filtra contra tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 10, 2010)

A mi me dejaron ese ampli para reparar, que se le había quemado un diodo y el integrado, pero todavía lo tengo guardado porque no se donde encontrar el IC.
Un saludo


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> A mi me dejaron ese ampli para reparar, que se le había quemado un diodo y el integrado, pero todavía lo tengo guardado porque no se donde encontrar el IC.
> Un saludo



Mira este enlace de proveedores:

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Saludos.


----------



## zks (Jun 10, 2010)

bueno hoy compre el condensador para probarlo ... hare las pruebas y les contare ... bueno arrivaellobo .. yo tampoco encontre ese integrado pero si tengo una lista de reemplazos que espero que encuentres alguno de ellos..
TA7313AP 
ECG1465 
EA33X8551 
EA 33 X9559 
LA 4140 
LA 4142 
MX- 5596 
NTE 1465 
AN 7112 
HA 12013 
MX- 3426 
KA 2212 
KIA 7313 AP
yo al menos estoy usando el LA4140 .. ahora el transistor tampoco lo encontre y estoy usando el C3198 puede que por ahi este el problema pero pondre el condensador y si aun sigue desconectare la parte del pre y vere que pasa .. cualquier cosa seguire informando..


----------



## Comandofgh (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola soy mueven el foro, soy una piedra en electronica estoy intentando armar este circuito, ya tengo la pcb echa y solo me falta una resistencia de 510r y el condensador de 470pf y 56pf, lo he buscado en todas las casas de electronica de aquí de Tuxtla gutierrez, chiapas pero nada mas no los hallo con que otros los puedo sustituir. Gracias por el tiempo que se tomen en responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

470Ω = 330Ω + 180Ω (Resistencias en serie)
Capacitor de 56pF puede ser uno de 68pF o 47pF cerámico
Capacitor de 560pF puede ser 680pF o 470pF ceramico


----------



## Comandofgh (Jul 16, 2011)

Disculpen mi ignorancia hay algún problema que las resistencias sea de 1/2 watt o de cuanto tienen que ser??


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

Comandofgh dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia hay algún problema que las resistencias sea de 1/2 watt o de cuanto tienen que ser??



No hay problema en que sean de 1/2W, solo que te ocuparán un poco mas en el PCB.
Si las encuentras de 1/4W, mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Xander (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola, yo lo arme, pero tuve que cambiar la etapa de potencia del KIA6213 y para mas potencia coloque en puente dos lm386...la etapa del pre-amplificador tuve que apantallarla, como dices tu, a mi me paso igual...me dio mucho ruido y me fue difícil controlar. con el apantallado se fue todo...

...no experimente con el condensador que comentas [como te dije, no arme la etapa del KIA6213] pero como dice electronec:





Electronec dijo:


> Ese condensador filtra contra tierra.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 17, 2011)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion en puente lm386, saludos


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 14, 2012)

Xander dijo:


> Hola, yo lo arme, pero tuve que cambiar la etapa de potencia del KIA6213 y para mas potencia coloque en puente dos lm386...la etapa del pre-amplificador tuve que apantallarla, como dices tu, a mi me paso igual...me dio mucho ruido y me fue difícil controlar. con el apantallado se fue todo...
> 
> ...no experimente con el condensador que comentas [como te dije, no arme la etapa del KIA6213] pero como dice electronec:



hola yo estoy por hacer lo mismo pero voya usar un tea2025 en puente aca dejo el esquema , por favor no me dicen si esta bien o comito algun error gracias

disculpen por los mal que escribi



el esquema lo saque de esta pagina http://www.foroguitarrista.com.ar/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7199


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 20, 2012)

arme el esquema hace un ruido el tea 2025 cuando no hay nada conectado que puede ser ?


----------

